# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  My wifes story and pictures from Figure show

## MIKE_XXL

There is nothing easy about having 3 girls under the age of 5 while preparing for a Figure show and let's not forget the husband which sometimes is more like another baby considering he is in preparation for a bodybuilding competition as well. Maintaining a family life filled with library classes, swimming lessons, trips to the park, meal planning and full time work, while two adults are preparing for competitions is anything but simple, it requires great amount of preparation, discipline and patience. It takes a certain individual to put it all together and come out a winner on the other side. Win, loose or draw Tracy is already a winner having overcome many challenges and obstacles, all while living and maintaining a healthy lifestyle while inspiring others is enough of a reward to her.
As Tracy faces the challenges of everyday life; family, uncertainty of her career (her place of employment is closing in November), medical condition (she developed a blood clot last month of her last pregnancy and now lives with venous disease), kids, cleaning, cooking, she still maintains her daily cardio, training routine and precise nutritional program. Just because the youngest child gets up twice in the middle of the night for random feedings, thats not an excuse to skip cardio in the morning. Just because the day does not go the way she would like it to go, doesnt mean the gym can be skipped. Tracy gets up at 5:00am every day to ensure the cardio is completed before the kids wake up, and then its a race to make sure everyone is ready for the daily trip to day care and the busy day ahead. Tracy has found a way to stay 100% committed to her family life and also 100% true to her dream to compete one more time. This will be Tracys 15th show and she has never been more ready and determined to prove to herself that she can do it. You might be able to spell Success with out Tracy, but you can not define Tracy with out words such as strength, perseverance and dedication, she defies failure and stands for commitment to succeed. All those traits show in her training, personal life and inspire all of those around here. Tracy has already won the hearts of her 3 beautiful girls, husband and family, and now its time to win over the judges and prove that the dream of fitness is possible for all. That is my wifes story who is my greatest inspiration. The picture attached is her 1 week short of 1 year after the birth of our 3rd daughter and 2 week out of the show.

The pictures below are from a phot shoot 1 day after her show where she placed 4th in tall class.

----------


## BG

I tip my hat to her, very strong women, you are lucky. Tell her great job !!! :Clapping Hands:

----------


## c-Z

DAMN.... IDK what to say... Impressive...... Good work.

----------


## gymguy30

Lucky man! She's looks great, killer legs.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Strong people like her give a lot of people hope... You got a good women, but of course you already know that. Good stuff Mike, she looks amazing. Good luck with the comp.

----------


## dedic8ed1

It's sounds like you have a great family Mike.Congrats to your wife!!And good luck to all you and your family do in the future!!

----------


## FireGuy

Very nice write up Mike, she looks awesome and I think it's great that you are obviously extremely proud of her. I tip my hat to both of you.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Thanks guys for all the positive comments. The outcome wasn't what we hoped for as she worked extremly hard for the show.
The first judges pulled her out in the center then they traded her position with the girl on her left, i though (as well as others) 2nd or maybe 3rd, so 4th spot was a bit of a shocker. But she did the show to prove she could do it one more tiem and get into that kind of shape after the baby.
I am indeed extremly proud, she is my motivation and drive in every aspect of my life, i am just a lil'guy beside her.
Thansk again guys!
XXL

----------


## FireGuy

> Thanks guys for all the positive comments. The outcome wasn't what we hoped for as she worked extremly hard for the show.
> The first judges pulled her out in the center then they traded her position with the girl on her left, i though (as well as others) 2nd or maybe 3rd, so 4th spot was a bit of a shocker. But she did the show to prove she could do it one more tiem and get into that kind of shape after the baby.
> I am indeed extremly proud, she is my motivation and drive in every aspect of my life, i am just a lil'guy beside her.
> Thansk again guys!
> XXL


Judging Bodybuilding is subjective and judging Figure is 10x as subjective. Hope her placing doesnt deter her from doing future shows. Besides,anytime you get top 5 is not a bad night.

----------


## MuscleScience

All I can say is wow!!!

The dedication that it takes to be in that good of shape is immense. I have much respect for her and what she has accomplished. Again awesome job!!!

----------


## rockinred

Mike, tell your wife that I said excellent work and what she has accomplished is something to be proud of for sure.  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

thats ur wife?

well done mate  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

She looks amazing mate.........very lucky man......and i like the tats................it would be great to meet someone with similar goals...all the women in my area like to get smashed on alchol every week...

----------


## t-gunz

well done. tell her i said congrats!

keep up the hard work both of you :Smilie:

----------


## alpmaster

> She looks amazing mate.........very lucky man......and i like the tats................it would be great to meet someone with similar goals...all the women in my area like to get smashed on alchol every week...


+1

"Eww, why are you always eating oatmeal?"

"It's 10am, why are you eating grilled chicken now!?"

"Why do you _have_ to do cardio when you wake up? Do it some other day"

-_-;; You're a lucky guy.

----------


## F4iGuy

Great work. Dedication is an admirable quality your wife obviously has.

----------


## Narkissos

Great build... awesome dedication.

Mike, I'm happy for you guys.

You guys inspire me.

----------


## Doc M

Mike,

Simply amazing!! I know what it was like when my wife was preparing for her first comp and we only have one little one, and you have 3!!..WoW!!! People don't realize the time and dedication that goes into something like that, at any level. My hat is off to you and your wife and it is quite impressive. I am looking forward to letting my wife see your write up and her pics. She looks awesome!!

Doc M

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Doc M, Nark, FG and all you guys, thank you very much for the kind workds, you guys are what keep her (us) pushing ahead...we appreciate all your positive feed back and comments...it deffinitly has a positive efect on our lifes, after the last show my wife said never again did she want to compete...and the story now is that in 9 weeks she will likely step on stage again with me...thanks again to all of you guys!

----------


## Jon the Rooster

Just increadable, lucky man Mike. Same as Fireguy & Ronnie,,, their wives have a commitment of excelence to their body. Wish my wife were into getting fit to correct way.

----------


## Bryan2

Im not hitting on your wife or anything but she is hot!!!

And I have no real answers for you but life has a way of figuring itself out


keep on keepin on brotha

----------


## underworldmagic

Amazing, your a real lucky guy to find someone with such dedication.

Well done.

----------


## hummerman

Looks great and congrats!!!

We have two young boys and both manage to get to the gym aswell.

Not easy but well worth the effort...

----------


## SquatMan

WOW...she got into great shape! Lot's of work in the gym and the kitchen that's for sure!

Congrats!


S

----------


## bjpennnn

looks like and sounds like you got the dream wife.

----------


## ModelInProgress

I realize that this is an old post, but I just joined this site recently (my husband has been a member for a few years)...your wife is an inspiration to me. I don't want to enter a competition, nor do we have the resources to do so at this point, but I have determined to get into the best shape possible via diet, cardio, and weight training. I have two daughters myself, the youngest will turn a year old in a couple of weeks, so I know how hard your wife has had to work on top of being a mother and wife to get in such awesome shape.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> I realize that this is an old post, but I just joined this site recently (my husband has been a member for a few years)...your wife is an inspiration to me. I don't want to enter a competition, nor do we have the resources to do so at this point, but I have determined to get into the best shape possible via diet, cardio, and weight training. I have two daughters myself, the youngest will turn a year old in a couple of weeks, so I know how hard your wife has had to work on top of being a mother and wife to get in such awesome shape.


Thank you for your kind words. She appreciates all the great comments she receives fmor members on this board and it keeps her motivated as well as moving forward. Once again thank you and if you ever have any questions do not hasitate to ask as i do this for a living, i will be more then glad to answer any question you may have...thank you.
XXL

----------


## mrniceguy215

:Aajack:

----------


## OutlawNomad

wow, great story & your wife looks amazing.

----------


## MaNiCC

I take my hat off to you. this story shows that dedication and determination go along way. you both should be very proud

MaNiCC

----------


## cherrydrpepper

She looks incredible and it sounds like she has a great head on her shoulders to boot.

----------

